

How the Cartoon Network grew up - hansy
http://m.fastcompany.com/3036350/most-creative-people/how-the-cartoon-network-grew-up

======
drinchev
I remember when the first Cable TV operator started operating in my town. Back
then I was 8-10 years old and I remember how Cartoon Network was the only
channel that grabbed my attention.

I'm glad it wasn't dubbed or subtitled. Because of Cartoon Network I learned
my base knowledge of English when I was so young.

